# Cutters for a Stanley 55



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

A friend just gave me eight boxes of cutters for a Stanley 55. It is such a wonderful collection, that I am now looking for a cutter-less 55!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wish I had friends like yours! I'm guessing finding a #55 that is short a few cutters shouldn't be too hard


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Check Liberty Tool -- When I was up there last summer they had a bunch of 45s and 55s, each with only one cutter.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> Check Liberty Tool -- When I was up there last summer they had a bunch of 45s and 55s, each with only one cutter.


Thanks for the information. Currently their web site shows no 55’s; but I have bookmarked it and will keep checking back. 

I got a 45 from my kids a few years back. It came with only one cutter, and it took a couple of years to find a selection. I think that having the blades and finding a plane will be a much easier search.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You might give them a call... the site has a tiny fraction of what's in the building. They have a sign at the door that says something like "Enter at your own risk: our insurance company has denied us coverage for injuries caused by falling tools." I don't know if they're willing to look around for you, but it couldn't hurt to call... if they're bored enough they might be willing to dig through the stacks.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> You might give them a call... the site has a tiny fraction of what's in the building. They have a sign at the door that says something like "Enter at your own risk: our insurance company has denied us coverage for injuries caused by falling tools." I don't know if they're willing to look around for you, but it couldn't hurt to call... if they're bored enough they might be willing to dig through the stacks.


It sounds like my kind of place! We are talking about a trip to New England this year. I think that may be a destination.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a fun stop... I spent a couple hours there, and probably didn't see everything. There are a couple other good antique stores down the road, at least one of which also has tools. I picked up a Sargent-made Craftsman combination plane at Liberty, and an old Millers Falls Langdon miter box at the antique store.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> It's a fun stop... I spent a couple hours there, and probably didn't see everything. There are a couple other good antique stores down the road, at least one of which also has tools. I picked up a Sargent-made Craftsman combination plane at Liberty, and an old Millers Falls Langdon miter box at the antique store.


There are no shops around here specializing in hand tools. We make a trip south in Feb-March each year to Arkansas and MO. We have a couple of shops that we haunt and usually pick up something unusual.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a nearly ironless 55... But I'm looking for irons not looking to get rid of it! :laughing:


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

There's almost always one or several on ebay at any given time. I've bought a couple of 55s with no cutters, except maybe one in it. 45, and Record cutters work in them too.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tom King said:


> There's almost always one or several on ebay at any given time. I've bought a couple of 55s with no cutters, except maybe one in it. 45, and Record cutters work in them too.


So do 55 Cutters work in a 45. I had been led to believe that they were not interchangeable


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I have a nearly ironless 55... But I'm looking for irons not looking to get rid of it! :laughing:


Keep looking my friend! I'm emotionally attached to these.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I have a nearly ironless 55... But I'm looking for irons not looking to get rid of it! :laughing:


Check your PMs! :yes:


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Wrangler said:


> So do 55 Cutters work in a 45. I had been led to believe that they were not interchangeable


I'm sure some of them will, like the beaders and plow cutters. I'm not sure about all them. They both have the notch in the top that engages the cutter depth control.

If I need a particular one, I just buy it individually off ebay.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have about 30 cutters for the 45, and now about 150 for a 55, so I can't imagine needing more irons. I'm in no rush, but plan on searching for a 55 with no or few cutters. Just goin' to price shop!


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I checked ebay for you, but none currently worth buying. Make sure you get one with all the parts. Slitting cutters and cams, for example, go for more than it's worth to buy one without these pieces.

Do a Google search for 'Stanley 55 plane manual", and print it out when you find it. It will show all the parts so you know what you are looking at when bidding on one.

I've bought two complete ones (with only one cutter) off ebay for around a hundred bucks, but it takes some looking, and being lucky to bid when no collectors are after it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The 55 and 45 irons are interchangeable. The real difference is the 55's extras fences and skates. The 46 irons will not work and vise versa as the 46 is a skewed combination plane.

So to sum it up, the 45's irons will all work fine in a 55 and the 55's irons will all FIT in a 45 however some will lack the needed support and fences to function correctly.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I could have tried fitting the new cutters into my 45; but, I was busy cutting oak today.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tom King said:


> I checked ebay for you, but none currently worth buying. Make sure you get one with all the parts. Slitting cutters and cams, for example, go for more than it's worth to buy one without these pieces. Do a Google search for 'Stanley 55 plane manual", and print it out when you find it. It will show all the parts so you know what you are looking at when bidding on one. I've bought two complete ones (with only one cutter) off ebay for around a hundred bucks, but it takes some looking, and being lucky to bid when no collectors are after it.


Thanks for checking Tom. I never think of e-bay. It's always been my desire to lay my hands on anything that I purchase. Then again, maybe it's just because I'm a Luddite.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A shout out for Alchymist!

He sent me a box of combination irons not knowing for certain what they went to. They are for a 45 and will certainly be put to use at the school. 

Though I offered several times he would not take anything for them, not even shipping.

Again, thank you Al. You are a generous soul.

Jean


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very, Very nice of him.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Very, Very nice of him.


Not really - I'm just a durdy ole man, and firemedic had a much better use for those cutters. :smartass:


----------

